# Deer Trail Live Cam



## Guest

Hey everyone. I have been checking out this deer trail live feed that is in the woods in Minnesota I believe. It is up and running 24/7 and is free to watch.

http://www.mondoclub.com/deertrail


----------



## sawsman

Looks like a good place to hunt squirrels.


----------



## Huge29

Welcome to the forum and thanks for sharing! It is a hot area right now, there are five of them right close to the camera eating; it looks like there is a feeder there maybe.


----------



## wyogoob

Spammer from Bulgaria


----------



## HunterTanner

No deer on right now, but 3 huge squirrels!


----------



## DallanC

Doe on it now.


-DallanC


----------



## HunterTanner

Wonder where it is... theres a cat eating a mouse.


----------



## HunterTanner

I've been watching it for three days and theres finally a deer!:grin:


----------

